
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
SDGT
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: Northeast Ohio.

PHP Full Stack developer. I really don't want to write a full resume out here.
I'll do/ learn anything. Currently working (salary, full benefits) for a large
state university where I develop their Drupal CMS, manage the codebase,
interface with clients, etc. I also do work for a private company that does
affiliate marketing.

I need a job that will better my career, as I fear stagnation in my current
environment.

I'm familiar with API's, third party service integration, cloud setup, data
migration. Is there a general catch all term for "I do web stuff"? I haven't
encountered anything in my wheel house that takes more than 3-4 days to figure
out. Most recent was working on an HMAC API in Symfony2 for an Angular
frontend.

Buzzwords: PHP, HTML5, CSS, SASS, LESS, JS, Drupal 7, Angular, Yii, Symfony2,
Yii2, Postgres, MySQL, Apache, Git, SVN

Lesser Buzzwords: Grails, Objective C (iOS), Java (Android), PhantomJS

~~~
nwilkens
We're in the Monroe MI/Toledo OH area -- if that's close enough, we should
chat sometime.

\- nick at mnx io

------
philipDS
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site (full-time or part-time), based in SF and
Belgium.

I'm available for full-stack software development projects in Rails,
ElasticSearch, iOS and JavaScript (Angular, jQuery). Experience with Linux
devops, Java and Android, but prefer projects focusing on the former.

I can help if you need a web application, a REST API over an existing
application or database, a mobile app, upgrades and migrations from rails 3x
to rails 4x, and/or leading a small team (have experience leading teams of 4-5
developers).

    
    
      - Author of Upgrade to Rails 4: https://leanpub.com/upgradetorails4
    
      - Speak at conferences (latest was http://www.apistrategyconference.com/2014Amsterdam/schedule.php)
    
      - Ruby on Rails developer with 4 years of experience
    
      - Experience scaling websites to tens of thousands of users
    
      - Co-founded 2 companies (one of which was awarded most promising startup in Europe by Seedcamp)
    
      - Blog at http://rubysnippets.com/
    
      - Also have a trusted UI/UX guy who I work a lot with (pretty much full-time the last 8 months)
    

Get in touch with me via email: philip.desmedt at gmail dot com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenEdX Consultancy (Worldwide, company based
in France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made.

------
afiedler
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

This project is to create a Windows desktop application (compatible with
Windows 7) that will connect to IQFeed
([http://www.iqfeed.net/](http://www.iqfeed.net/)) and request streaming stock
ticks for about 5000 stocks. When the program starts up, the user will upload
a CSV file of the tickers that he wants to stream from IQFeed. The program
will then request a streaming feed for those tickers. It will keep a hash
table in memory that contains the symbol as the key and the last trade price
as the value. The application will also act as a server and accept network
connections from other clients to access the last trade prices. The other
clients will send a simple message over TCP/IP requesting the last price for a
stock, and the hub should respond with the last price in the hash table.

Performance is very important for this program. You'll need a good
understanding of writing multithreaded programs in .NET, as well as writing
low-level TCP/IP .NET networking code using either async or a separate thread
for each client (there will only be a half-dozen clients at most). I do have
example code of another program (in C#) that I can provide to you that does
something similar for a different data feed service. We can also investigate
using a WebSockets library for the hub-client communication, but
System.Net.Websockets is unfortunately unsupported on Windows 7.

Experience with IQFeed or another similar stock market data feed is definite
plus. Freelancers from anywhere in the world are fine. I'm located in the New
York City time zone, so we'd need to be able to find a good time to have Skype
calls that fit our schedules.

Thanks for reading this posting! Please email me at
andy.fiedler@fiedlerconsulting.co (co not com) if you are interested. Please
include a resume or link to somewhere I can see projects you've worked on.

~~~
RobotCaleb
Hi Andy. I sent you an email but never heard from you.

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Currently available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~7 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes.

Looking for 10-20 hour per week engagements only right now.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com](http://toddeichel.com)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
geku
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I'm looking for a part time Ruby/Rails developer to support me with multiple
projects. Technologies used are Rails, ActiveAdmin, Locomotive CMS,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB. HTML/HAML, CSS and JavaScript knowledge is important too
but all the HTML and CSS is done by myself. At the moment the tasks are
smaller feature extensions but towards the next year new projects are feasible
too. Additionally I'm working on a Docker orchestration software and it would
be nice if you're interested in such topics too (Docker, Consul, PaaS,
orchestration, DevOps, infrastructure as code, ...)

Location doesn't really matter but I would prefer a similar time zone. I'm
based in Europe, Germany.

Please let me know if you're interested in working with me: geku82 (at)
gmail.com

------
guidoA
SEEKING FREELANCER/STARTUP PARTNER - Remote; St Louis, MO; NVA/Washington DC;
Los Angeles, CA.

I'm an aerospace systems engineer (LA) & physics graduate (STL) who has
developed a prototype stochastic decision analysis tool that I would like
implemented as web service for mass market. There is significant application
to existing markets and a future strategy is in place. Patent pending.

My expertise is in the theory and not CS. I am looking for a developer who can
develop a backend database, incorporate required statistical packages, etc and
also help develop a UI. I have some wireframes in mind for a UI. Someone with
stats experience is preferred.

I am self-funding at the moment and can support a freelancer or negotiate
partnership of a TBD LLC.

I can be contacted at drstrangeluv [a_t} gmail dot com.

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote .

I'm a full-stack web developer. I love building prototypes/MVPs, so if you
have an idea, then I can build a MVP for you. (within a week or two)

My skills : Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript,
Bootstrap/Foundation, VPS/AWS/S3/Linux/Ubuntu/nginx, SEO/Inbound Marketing.

### Recent projects :

[http://railyo.com](http://railyo.com) (A curated job board for Rails
Freelancers), [http://assembleyourpc.net](http://assembleyourpc.net) (pc
builder tool)

My Blog : [http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com)

Contact : ramesh at rameshjha.com

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER - Cambridge/Boston or Remote

\---Seven League Products---

We are a new, and quickly growing, software development consulting firm. We
help companies, usually in their early stage, launch prototypes with a focus
on data warehousing and analytics.

We are looking to expand our network of Developer Partners.

Developer Partners:

    
    
      - learn new technologies
      - earn good money for contributing to available projects (part-time or full-time)
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
      - preferred software technology stacks
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
      - anything else!

~~~
mihaihuluta
Contact email address?

------
rbaud
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Austin, TX (remote welcome!)

After many years of freelancing, I've recently opened up a small creative
consultancy called Pepck. We specialize in working with small businesses
(including other agencies) through a variety of marketing, design, and web
development projects.

I am currently looking for freelancers of all shapes and sizes (designers,
front-end developers, copywriters, and others!) to join my network.

If you're a reliable freelancer with even a modicum of talent and you're
interested in helping small businesses grow & succeed, drop me a line at
ryan@pepck.com.

[http://www.pepck.com/](http://www.pepck.com/)

~~~
techpeace
Very cool, best of luck! If you haven't already, I'd recommend posting to the
Austin Digital Jobs group on Facebook. I'd give you the link if Facebook
wasn't down, at the moment. ;) It's probably also worth posting to the Austin
on Rails jobs list: [http://lists.austinonrails.org/listinfo.cgi/jobs-
austinonrai...](http://lists.austinonrails.org/listinfo.cgi/jobs-
austinonrails.org)

~~~
rbaud
Hey, thanks so much for the tip! I appreciate it, and I'm going to look into
both.

------
jevyjevjevs
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I have an entirely virtual software consultancy with developers on contract
around the world. We have quite a bit of work, but not enough great
developers. I have had good results from HN before.

Requirements: 1) Rails 2) Any Javascript framework (we use Ember, Angular and
Meteor) 3) Testing. OMG. It's so hard to find developers who right integration
or unit tests.

How we work: We have Hipchat for the team where we collaborate and help each
other out. We have a project manager who does lots of the client interaction
and translates bugs/features into granular user stories in Pivotal Tracker.

If you're interested, hit me up here: jevin+hn@quickjack.ca

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
erjiang
SEEKING FREELANCER - Indianapolis, IN or remote

Looking for web front-end developer. Must be skilled at web development, good
at adapting designs from a graphics designer, experienced in common libraries
and tools. Need to be able to work on this project full-time for 1-3 months
starting very soon.

We have an ambitious idea that we want to turn into reality. You would be
working closely with a back-end developer and graphic designer to implement a
web app from scratch.

If you're interested, email [my username]@indiana.edu with your portfolio and
preferred stack.

------
SamPiggott
SEEKING WORK - Remote or London - Objective-C(iOS)/HTML5/CSS3/Ruby on
Rails/git/SQL/Camera Operator/Video Editor & Motion Graphic Designer

I'm currently on the lookout for (ideally) a funded startup who are tracking
down a remote developer to help out with development for their iOS/web app.
I'd love to work within a team who are also open to using my video skills in
addition to development, too! Open to working in-house, but would prefer to
work remotely.

* [http://wordwiggle.samdoesth.at](http://wordwiggle.samdoesth.at) \- Last app I launched, a little 3-4 player word game for three or four players locally. I'm actually on the cusp of launching an update for four players to connect and play across their own devices!

* [http://www.samdoesth.at](http://www.samdoesth.at) \- Full freelance portfolio

* [http://vimeo.com/SamDoesThat](http://vimeo.com/SamDoesThat) \- Video portfolio

* [http://dribbble.com/sarghm](http://dribbble.com/sarghm) \- Dribbble (Design WIPs)

* [https://www.dropbox.com/s/u134h3gb7mhc8ho/Sam%20Piggott%20-%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/u134h3gb7mhc8ho/Sam%20Piggott%20-%20CV.pdf) \- Resume

Contact: piggott.sam[at]gmail.com (looking forward to hearing from you!)

------
mihaihuluta
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: Eastern-Europe Linkedin: ro.linkedin.com/pub/mihai-
huluta/13/36a/588/ Elance:
[http://michael_heliso.elance.com](http://michael_heliso.elance.com) oDesk:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~01ea2321e01320d8ef](https://www.odesk.com/users/~01ea2321e01320d8ef)

\- Interests priority: Golang, Python, .NET

Over the last 10 years I was involved in a wide range of projects using
different technology stacks. In most cases I was involved in the entire life
cycle of each project starting with business requirements and ending with
application design and implementation. I have strong analytical/management
skills and I'm always interested to get involved in challenging projects.

My area of expertise covers the following technologies:

\- Applications design & patterns \- Software architecture \- Database design

\- .NET Windows Forms (C#) \- ASP.NET MVC (C#) \- ASP.NET WebForms (C#) \-
ASP.NET Web API (C#) \- WCF (C#) \- MEF \- Entity Framework \- LINQ \- Golang
\- Python (Bottle, Pyramid, SQLAlchemy) \- Node.JS (MEAN) \- JavaScript
(Native, JQuery, Knockout, Dojo, AngularJS, TypeScript) \- HTML/CSS (more
theory than practice) \- MS SQL(SSIS, SSRS) \- PostgreSQL \- Oracle (it's been
a long time since I have used it) \- MySQL (same case as for Oracle) \-
MongoDB, Redis, CouchBase

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - GERMANY, in the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Basti and I've been a freelance web developer for 6 years. For
the past year I've been a nomad traveling through Europe.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery, Zepto
    
      * Backbone, Underscore, Ampersand
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa, Hapi
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com))
and I finished 3rd in the Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun. My
current project is [http://pairs.io](http://pairs.io) \- a remote control for
the web.

Find my mail address in my profile. Or
[http://mustardamus.com](http://mustardamus.com) or
[http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus) or
[http://twitter.com/mustardamus](http://twitter.com/mustardamus).

Looking forward to your message!

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that has recently moved to back to
Berlin after spending a few months in Asia. I am American, and know just a bit
of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment. I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have
a great deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm
probably of most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, and Redis. I've also worked a bunch with Elastic Search. I can also use
Node.js or PHP for the right project, but lately I've been doubling down on
being a backend mono-glot.

Frontend stack: my preference is Angular.js, though I've also worked Backbone
and Meteor. I am well-versed in current best practices, can build responsive
mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and HTML5. I have a great
deal of graphic design experience and can help there as well.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site Chicago near loop.

I WILL BUILD YOUR MVP FOR YOU.

I have 3.5 years of Ruby on Rails experience and 2.5 years of Clojure. I like
working with SaaS and building MVP's, especially SaaS MVP's. I've built a ton
of MVP's for my own startup ideas and can build yours.

Don't need an MVP built? I can still do the general Rails work, help you
migrate off of Heroku, etc.

What you get working with me:

I will help you get your site ready for an awesome launch so you can beat your
competitors and start making money.

Hassle-free hosting so you will save time. You don't have to worry about
backups, etc.

Reliability. If I decide to take on a project with you, you’ll have my number
and can reach me. I can start right away and will give you updates as often as
you'd like.

Save tons of time. I don't really like being micromanaged. If you're the type
of person to micro manage then it’s not going to be a good fit. I like being
free to work on the project and complete the tasks as I see fit and you can
just not worry about me getting it done.

Transparency: My rate is 3000 a week. I won't bullshit your time away and
we'll get things done quickly. My rate also increases quickly.

Email me at: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com or whatever email I have in my
profile.

My Github: [https://github.com/christopher-
bui](https://github.com/christopher-bui)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel very possible depending on location and
duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?
Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev you have who understands it falling under a bus? Need a proof-of-
concept for your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp) * Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js) * Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl, Common Lisp,
Ruby, Arduino / AVR, Shell

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
infincia
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance, central Ohio

I run a consulting firm located in central Ohio, focused on iOS and Mac OS X
development with about 5+ years experience working on both platforms. We also
handle custom app backend server development and management for apps that need
one.

Projects we've worked on have been featured on Lifehacker[1], The Verge[2],
The Unofficial Apple Weblog[3], and various other high profile sites. A
selection of project case studies are available on our website
([http://infincia.com](http://infincia.com)).

I have at least 5 years of experience each with Objective-C, C, Python (7
years), Javascript, CSS+HTML (8 years), and have used + deployed MySQL,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Nginx, HAProxy and other systems on Linux and
FreeBSD over the course of the last 8 years.

Website: [http://infincia.com](http://infincia.com)

Email: consulting@infincia.com

[1] [http://lifehacker.com/5981974/hypegram-for-mac-brings-the-
si...](http://lifehacker.com/5981974/hypegram-for-mac-brings-the-sites-great-
music-to-your-desktop-in-a-simple-elegant-player)

[2] [http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/10/3752366/hypegram-app-
os-x...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/10/3752366/hypegram-app-os-x-
streaming-music-discovery)

[3] [http://www.tuaw.com/2011/12/13/daily-mac-app-mi-fi-
monitor/](http://www.tuaw.com/2011/12/13/daily-mac-app-mi-fi-monitor/)

------
facorreia
SEEKING WORK - Remote (part-time), based in Brazil

I'm available for full-stack software development projects in Scala (Play
Framework), C# (ASP.NET MVC), JavaScript (jQuery, jQuery Mobile).

I can help if you need a web application, a REST API over an existing
application or database, or perhaps an extra hand to get a few user stories
off your backlog.

I love developing software and I've been doing it for 28 years. I have
completed several medium and large projects, most of them business
applications with relational databases. On most of these projects I have been
team lead and/or senior architect. Last year I was awarded by Microsoft as a
Most Valuable Professional on the Azure cloud computing platform
([http://goo.gl/LDGQYl](http://goo.gl/LDGQYl)).

Currently I'm working with Scala and Play Framework on the server and
JavaScript on the client. I also have many years of experience in C# and
ASP.NET MVC, good command of SQL and relational data modeling, and
intermediary skills in Java, Python and Ruby. I'm familiar with Linux and
Windows devops, cloud, agile practices, version control, RESTful APIs, single-
page applications and several other practices and tools.

Get in touch with me via email: fernandoacorreia@gmail.com

------
laurencelevy4
SEEKING FREELANCER London/Paris Remote is OK.

Looking for a full stack developer for a start-up in Digital Health based in
London and Paris aiming at simplifying the access to healthcare. The start up
should be backed up by a government program soon.

Knowledge of Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, AWS (staging is on Digital Ocean),
HTML, CSS, Javascript, Agile, Scrum are a must.

We're looking for an individual who has enough potential to grow with the
company and who can deliver quickly and adapt to challenges (neo4J, may be on
the way).

An MVP has been fully specified (Pivotal tracker and UXpin). Its development
is almost completed and must be finished by end of September. The team now
needs to be reinforced with an energetic and experienced developer who has the
ambition to participate in a healthcare adventure. His first task would be to
help us finish the MVP and validate the chosen technological options.

A position for a lead developer or a CTO will be open in the future. Stocks
options / shares to be distributed to the right person.

If you have free time in the near future, please respond to this email, so
that we can set up a coffee meeting somewhere in London, Paris or remotely. I
will be happy to further my description of the project.

You can contact me at laurence.levy4 (at) gmail dot com.

------
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, India, Remote

Computer vision / image processing / machine learning / algorithms.

More than 9yrs of experience working on software research and development. Co-
founded a tech startup, ~2yrs as a full-time freelancer.

Computer vision topics I've worked on: background subtraction, binary
segmentation, facial expression transfer using active appearance models,
object recognition, restoration, projective geometry correction, object
tracking, video stabilization, graphs cuts, face authentication, OCR pre-
processing, gesture recognition, etc.

color: color quantization, color constancy (shadow removal), reduction to
dominant color palette, illumination invariant color distance, color blending,
color correction (gamut transform),

Learning topics: Classification: linear regression, LDA, SVM. Clustering:
KMeans, hierarchical kmeans, nearest neighbour. Probabilitic analysis: naive
bayes. Recommender systems.

Performance optimization: Speed up of background subtraction algorithms by
writing optimized C code and SSE intrinsics.

Please see my linkedin profile for more details:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah](http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah)

email: hemang.j.shah@gmail.com, skype: hemang.j.shah

Proficient in C/C++/Java/OpenCV,

Others: Matlab, Android

------
danenania
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY or Remote

Smooth Conversion is a small web/mobile development and design shop that
focuses especially on product-market fit, effective development processes, and
growing user bases.

Don't let our business-orientation fool you--we are hardcore polyglot
developers with a passion for building powerful, robust, scalable systems and
elegant, intuitive user interfaces. But we don't just want to build great
products, we want to build successful products. Implementation is certainly
important, but it's just one part of the recipe. We take a holistic approach
that ensures you're getting all the other stuff right too.

Some of the services we offer:

• Designing and building custom web sites and applications

• Designing and building mobile apps

• Optimizing customer conversion rates through analytics and user experience
design

• Validating whether your startup idea is a good one

• Helping you to simplify your product and prioritize features more
effectively

• Increasing traffic and improving engagement for your existing website or
mobile app

• Helping you manage development projects smoothly

• Helping you hire a development team or find consultants in areas outside our
core expertise

• Technical reviews of your team’s code and development processes

You can learn more about us at
[http://smoothconversion.com](http://smoothconversion.com)

------
bliti
SEEKING WORK - [Remote / Onsite] [USA] Will only work with USA based clients.
Refer to my profile for contact information.

\- Python, Django, Flask.

\- PHP, Laravel, Wordpress.

\- Objective-C, iOS.

\- C++ (embedded)

\- Javascript / HTML / CSS / Bootstrap / Jquery

\- Nosql(MongoDB)

\- SQL (PostgreSql, MySQL, SQLite)

3 reasons why you should consider me (send me an email):

1\. Five years of experience as an independent consultant. It allows you to
leverage my past experiences to form a competitive advantage.

2\. Full stack experience and understanding. From server to client. APIs
(REsTFUl or not), mobile-focused development, robotics, embedded, websites,
Apache, Nginx, and more. A wide range of different technologies allows me to
assist you in making the correct technical decisions for your project.

3\. Open source contributor (I'm featured on the front page of
[http://dweet.io/](http://dweet.io/) ).

Maintenance contracts are also available for those clients whose software is
set on a particular version of Django (from 1.3 and forward). This allows you
to keep your system secure and updated while keeping costs down.

I know a lot of people in the industry. Feel free to save my contact details.
Get in touch if you need help with anything. I will gladly do my best to point
you in the right direction.

PS. Email me for referrals from past clients.

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK, New York, remote work / freelance

I work with HTML5, JavaScript and CSS on the frontend; compiled from
Hogan/Handlebars, CoffeeScript and LESS/SASS with Backbone as the logic
handler. For the backend I primarily use Node.js again either built with
JavaScript or CoffeeScript. I have also worked with PHP and Django. Components
are installed with Npm and Bower, then compiled and minified via Grunt.

I have web experience in many areas dating back to 1996. I also maintain some
web applications: Gignal ([http://www.gignal.com](http://www.gignal.com)) with
Parse as backend; Konfect ([http://www.konfect.com](http://www.konfect.com))
with Neo4j as database; I have used MySQL since 1998, but primarily uses
MongoDB and Redis now.

For more information, please check:
[http://github.com/webjay](http://github.com/webjay) |
[http://twitter.com/webjay](http://twitter.com/webjay) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg)

Contact me via jacob@webcom.dk

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: _" As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."_

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.).

Developing scientific applications involves a high degree of uncertainty and
requires an engineer that actively participates in all phases of the SDLC
(e.g. requirements gathering, risk analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate
has always led to my role as the technical point of contact for researchers,
clinicians (surgeons, radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time.

Technical keywords: C# (WPF, WinForms), C++ (QT), Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK,
OpenCV, GPGPU, etc.

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK – Chicago, IL / Remote

Meteor Application Developer.

I've been working with Meteor for the past year developing applications for
clients and myself. I can help you build your product from scratch using
Meteor as well as guide you on design and user experience along the way.

#Examples:

\- [http://whatwhenapp.com](http://whatwhenapp.com) (Free to try)

\- [http://app.properapp.com](http://app.properapp.com) (I can set you up with
a login)

\- _Others available by request_

#General Code Examples:

\-
[https://github.com/themeteorchef/base](https://github.com/themeteorchef/base)

\-
[https://gist.github.com/themeteorchef/b8b30db0f08c5b818448](https://gist.github.com/themeteorchef/b8b30db0f08c5b818448)

\- _Others available by request_

#Bragging Rights:

\- [https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/ryan-glover-from-
freelan...](https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/ryan-glover-from-freelancer-
to-entrepreneur-with-meteor/)

#Design:

\- [http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

If you have an idea and you're interested in working together, send me an
email me@ryanglover.net and we'll setup a conversation.

------
krrishd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full stack web developer specialized in front-end development and UI
Design.

My primary service to clients is the creation of landing pages, as it requires
a understanding of interface design as well as user behavior patterns which
ultimately lead to higher conversion rates.

The most recent landing page I designed was for openSourceSchool:
[http://openSourceSchool.co](http://openSourceSchool.co) (I'm freelancing to
be able to pay for servers and other infrastructure since its a nonprofit and
we don't plan on charging for our service anytime soon)

I typically charge from $500 - $750 for a single-page landing page with
optional features such as contact forms, and custom integrations/demos based
on your product.

My skillset:

    
    
        HTML/Jade/EJS
        CSS/LESS/Sass
        JavaScript/AngularJS/D3
        Node.js/Express/Sails
        MongoDB
        PostgreSQL
        Git
        PaaS/IaaS setup/deployment
    

Site: [http://itskrish.co](http://itskrish.co)

Resume: [http://itskrish.co/resume](http://itskrish.co/resume)

Email me @ krishna.dholakiya@gmail.com

------
cmacweb
SEEKING WORK

Location: North Shore/Boston, Massachusetts area

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: Not able to at the moment

Technologies: Javascript, Python/Django, Node.js, Backbone.js, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, some Angular.js and Ember.js

Resume: Please see my website (cmacweb.com) - shoot me an email if you'd like
a hard-copy

Email: cmacweb1 <at> gmail <dot> com

Mostly self-taught full-stack web developer with startup experience looking
for any opportunities that sound interesting and involve working with great
people and meaningful contribution to cool products. I'm open to
freelance/contracting positions (slight preference for those) but will
definitely consider full-time positions as well as long as it's a good fit.
Smaller, earlier stage companies are preferable to large corporates.

I have experience in a number of technologies (listed above) but am always
learning and messing around with other technologies as well, so would
definitely be willing to try out some other languages/frameworks if the
project and team are a good fit. Please feel free to shoot me an email - I
would be happy to have a conversation and see if there's any way I can help
you out.

------
dennybritz
SEEKING WORK - Remote

10+ years experience in software-, web- and database development. Computer
Science degree from UC Berkeley (Bachelor's) and Stanford (in progress,
currently on leave of absence)

Specialities

\- Machine Learning and data mining (research focus)

\- Natural Language Processing (research focus)

\- "Big Data" and distributed systems - Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Cassandra, Spark,
Graphlab, AWS, etc

\- Full-stack development with Ruby on Rails and common frontend technologies

\- Anything startup-related

Languages: Scala, Ruby, Java, Python, Javascript, Coffeescript, jQuery,
HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, Haml, Slim, C++, Matlab Technologies/Feameworks: Ruby on
Rails, numpy, scikit-learn, Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, MySQL, AWS, EC2, S3,
Redshift, EMR, Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Cassandra, Spark, Shark, Graphlab, Git,
MongoDB, memcached, redis

Have references from previous freelance work if needed.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennybritz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennybritz/)

Github: [http://github.com/dennybritz/](http://github.com/dennybritz/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/dennybritz](https://twitter.com/dennybritz)

Email: dennybritz [at] gmail

------
joshavant
SEEKING WORK (iOS) - Remote - Pacific Standard Time - US Citizen

I'm a 3-year iOS developer, who remembers developing for early iOS 4.x builds
+ iPhone 3 (without camera!).

I have resume experience for lead roles, remote teams, an acquired startup, as
well as at Apple, Microsoft, and Google.

Recently, I published an academic breakdown of UITableView - a popular iOS
control - on my employer's tech blog + open-sourced the project:
[https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/02/lsctablevi...](https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/02/lsctableview-
building-an-open/)

I also contribute to the tools I use! I've made contributions to PonyDebugger,
AFNetworking, SSPullToRefresh, and SDWebImageCache.

Street cred:

GitHub: [http://github.com/joshavant](http://github.com/joshavant)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/joshavant](http://linkedin.com/in/joshavant)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/joshavant](http://twitter.com/joshavant)

If I can help with your iOS project, please be in touch! joshavant [at] gmail
[.] com

------
Joobie
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Remote, part time

I am a full stack developer with over 6 years of professional Ruby on Rails
experience. I specialize mainly in backend development including application
architecture, technical implementation, and performance optimization. I've
been responsible for the design and implementation of several Ruby/Rails
applications starting from the initial requirements planning phase all the way
to production release and support. I also have experience leading and managing
teams of engineers.

I have worked with startups as well as large corporations on variety of
different projects so no matter what stage your company is in, I am confident
that I can accommodate your requirements. Please contact me if you would like
to learn more about the type of projects I've worked on and what I can do for
you.

\---

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, HTML5, CSS3,
Javascript, jQuery, Backbone.js, AngularJS

\---

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/pub/evan-lok/8/773/66/

GitHub: [https://github.com/evanlok](https://github.com/evanlok)

Email: elok45@gmail.com

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 6+ years experience and a math background.
Mostly I do heavy lifting in Java and Clojure. I've worked on complicated
cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high volume, near
real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big Finance Company.
I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web
development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and encryption. I
like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/mthvedt/](https://github.com/mthvedt/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (remote, located in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes. Our
flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms,
which should be available for purchase this month (Aug. 2014).

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients.
Self-taught and resourceful.

I have capacity for =< 20 hours per week.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
sebbul
SEEKING WORK - remote or Toronto, Canada, can fly in for meetings, available
for a coffee in San Francisco today

10 years experience as a software engineer.

I worked in a startup as its CTO, in the financial / insurance industry as a
consulting senior engineer.

I currently do mostly Ruby on Rails on the JVM, Java, Python/Flask, some
Scala. I manage my deployments with Ansible and Docker, on CentOS and Ubuntu.
I can rapidly pick up whatever is needed. I create scalable system
architectures in the cloud. I do mostly back-end work but I can solve front-
end issues as well.

If you need to aggregate or crawl lots of data sources, I'm your go-to
scraping expert. I manage systems aggregating daily millions of data points.

keywords: cloud, MySQL, AWS, Docker, Javascript, Java, Play Framework, Spring,
Hibernate, HornetQ, Torquebox, ElasticSearch, Ruby, Rails, Backbone, Ember,
playing with Erlang and Vert.x, Python, Flask, Redis Email: my username (at)
zurbia.com LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bulzak](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bulzak)

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-...).
) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS, MEAN stack)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently learning Haskell; will gladly pick up
whatever your team uses!

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/)

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5, Angular.js

------
agroszer
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, EU based, part time

Python Developer with over 8 years experience I’m a highly competent and
result oriented developing and implementing various backend and middleware
systems remotely within an agile environment. I have also some frontend
experience.

As a contractor I’m adapting to new projects quickly, despite existing large
codebases. I have the great ability to strike the balance between getting
something done quickly and applying development discipline when it comes to
abstractions, tests and documentation.

Recent project contexts: healthcare, HR, legal.

Technical keywords:

    
    
      Full SDLC | Python | Zope 3, Zope Toolkit Frameworks | Pyramid
      NoSQL | mongoDB | RDBMS | postgreSQL | mySQL | ZODB
      HTML, XML, Web Technologies
      Linux | Windows
    

\--

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agroszer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agroszer)

github: [https://github.com/agroszer](https://github.com/agroszer)

resume/contacts: [http://r.pyte.hu/](http://r.pyte.hu/)

------
wtd
SEEKING FREELANCER – Denver/Boulder, Colorado (Remote OK)

Talent Standard is an early stage startup tackling adaptive learning, and are
off to a great start. Our first product will apply adaptive learning to
complex financial model training and targets teams in banking and finance. The
company is led by an experienced and relaxed team that doesn’t micro manage,
and truly believes their product is changing the world for the better.

We are seeking an experienced mid-level developer to develop the full-stack
(front-end + middleware including API integration + data layer) of our first
product iteration. Stack is Python + Django + PostgreSQL + Nginx + Ubuntu. Our
process revolves around Github for versioning, Pivotal Tracker for sprint
planning, continuous deployment to enable rapid iteration, and thorough
analytics for real-time feedback. Team is fully remote, but meets up in person
for planning. Contract opportunity with cash compensation.

More details @ [http://bit.ly/WM97qY](http://bit.ly/WM97qY)

------
bharani_m
SEEKING WORK: Remote (part-time/contract work)

Technologies/Skill set: UI design (Photoshop, Illustrator), HTML, CSS (SASS),
Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js), Ruby on Rails

\-------

Personal projects:

\- Resumonk - [https://www.resumonk.com](https://www.resumonk.com) \- UI
Design + Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Bootstrap Carnival -
[http://bootstrapcarnival.com](http://bootstrapcarnival.com) \- UI Design +
Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Bootstrap Themes -
[http://bit.ly/ElementalTheme](http://bit.ly/ElementalTheme),
[http://bit.ly/CleanCutTheme](http://bit.ly/CleanCutTheme)

\- GK Quiz Android App (50k+ users) -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.abhayam.in...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.abhayam.in...).
- Angular.js app + Phonegap

\- Engem.me - [http://www.engem.me](http://www.engem.me) \- UI Design + Front-
end + Ruby on Rails

\- Airball - [http://airball.in](http://airball.in) \- UI design + Front-end
(Backbone.js) + Desktop app (using TideSDK)

\-------

Links:

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/bharani91](https://github.com/bharani91)

\- LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91)

\- Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/bharani91](http://dribbble.com/bharani91)

Email: bharani91[at]gmail.com

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton in the UK (50 minutes from London).
Available on my own or I have a few other developers with skills varying from
hardware design to web development that I can bring in with me.

I am flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas
into reality.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

See my portfolio for an internet controlled football playing robot and various
Python, JavaScript and hardware projects that I've worked on.

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

I'm out of the office today and on Monday but please do email me and I'll get
back to you when I return!

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

I have been a remote contract developer for about 4 years, providing end-to-
end technological solutions. While most of my work involves web development, I
also have experience with web scraping, systems administration, and technical
writing. I love creating new applications, but am also great at maintaining
and improving existing codebases.

I love working on Python-based projects (especially Django web applications),
but I have considerable experience with other technologies and am always
excited to learn new things. I've worked with clients from Austria to
Australia, so I have no issues providing my clients with fast communication
and rapid updates regardless of their location.

You can see some of my past projects at
[https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/](https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/).

The best way to contact me is by filling out the form at
[https://marteydodoo.com/contact/](https://marteydodoo.com/contact/).

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK - Ottawa, Canada or remote

I’m a designer with a CS background that helps startups – 42 (W14) being one
of them – seeking UI help for their existing web product or reaching MVP.

Not only will I help solve your business goals but I’ll save your team time &
money since I can integrate my work in most Node and Rails environments,
including experience with Backbone and Angular. I’m pretty flexible and use a
variety of tools, such as: Grunt, Slim, Jade, SASS, Stylus, Sketch, Adobe CS,
InVision. I’m a hit with developers.

I work through my one-man web & UI design consultancy, INFIL/EXFIL. It’s a
young business and thus far my clients include 42 (Y Combinator, W14), Benbria
(Wesley Clover) and a few more in secrecy.

[https://github.com/eswat/](https://github.com/eswat/)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/infilexfil](http://www.linkedin.com/in/infilexfil)

[http://infilexfil.com/](http://infilexfil.com/)

\--

Let’s work on some wicked stuff together: operations@infilexfil.com

------
gee_totes
SEEKING WORK - New Orleans Local or Remote

Full-stack open source developer. Expert-level PHP and JavaScript, confident
with Ruby, Perl, and Python too.

Tools I commonly work with and know quite well:

    
    
      - Web Frameworks: Symfony, Ruby on Rails, Django
    
      - Front-end Frameworks/Tools: Backbone.js, CoffeeScript, HAML, SASS/SCSS/LESS
    
      - Server-side: nginx, node.js, Apache
    
      - DevOps: Puppet, AWS, Jenkins CI, Ansible, Docker
    
      - Databases: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
    
    

Specialties:

    
    
      - Web Scraping
    
      - Page-load optimization
    
      - Speeding up large JS applications
    
      - Facebook Graph API
    
      - Cleaning up "stinky" internal applications (i.e. a home-grown time tracker)
    
    

Open to contract or full-time.

Web presence:

* [http://www.leesome.com/](http://www.leesome.com/)

* [https://github.com/geetotes](https://github.com/geetotes)

* [https://coderwall.com/geetotes](https://coderwall.com/geetotes)

You can contact me at: lgillentine (at) gmail.com

Thanks!

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK

Facebook React expert, functional programming [1]

    
    
        Location: Philadelphia
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Facebook React, Javascript, Scala, level 3 REST (HATEOAS)
        Resume: linkedin.com/in/dustingetz
        Email: dustin.getz@gmail.com
    

[1] [https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-
forms](https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-forms)
[https://qconnewyork.com/presentation/functional-
programming-...](https://qconnewyork.com/presentation/functional-programming-
frontend-facebook-react) [https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/functional-
programming-o...](https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/functional-programming-
on-the-frontend-with-facebook-react)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7906657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7906657)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (HTML/CSS/JS, Ruby,
Obj-C, Swift). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also setup
processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev - Prototyping, production, marketing.

info@bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Web & app developer based in UK. Specialising lately in building app MVP's for
iOS and Android. Have masses of experience at all levels of web & app
development. Front end, backend, building API's, integrating with API's, and
20 more things. Maybe 25. But not more than that...

Tech: PHP, HTML 5, CSS, responsive design, JS / jquery, Codeigniter,
Bootstrap, Wordpress, Titanium, PhoneGap and loads more. Use git for source
control but also happy with mercurial.

Recent web work:

* [http://www.peopleinresearch.org](http://www.peopleinresearch.org)

* [http://yourtimecounts.org.uk](http://yourtimecounts.org.uk)

Recent app work (iOS & Android):

* [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pitbot.pit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pitbot.pitchupcom)

* [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan/id722364517)

* [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motorvate....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motorvate.droid)

* [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/motorvate/id883181497](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/motorvate/id883181497)

* [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000)

Email is in my profile or get in touch via
[http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net).

------
ronnyf
SEEKING WORK - Montreal, Canada, Remote

I’m working as a mobile dev since a couple of years. Worked for several
clients in several industries (financial, pharma, service, etc). Got a few
side-projects going while focussing on enterprise mobility apps. Familiar with
MS and SAP backends. Android is a more of a hobby. Built REST apis, mainly
with dropwizard (e.g. medical image storage/preview (DICOM)).

work history:

> native iPhone/iPad management dashboard, connecting to SAP

> native iPad HR support app

> native iPad CRM application, connecting to SAP

> native iPad travel expense application, connecting to SAP

> native iPhone mobile transit application with custom backend (Montreal Metro
> & Bus Transit)

> native iPhone self improvement, motivational application

> native iPhone e-commerce application

> native iPad presentation tools for pharmaceutical representatives

> native iPhone and Android mobile application for Auditionbooth.com

linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/ronnyfalk](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/ronnyfalk)

Email: ronny@rfxsoftware.com

Skype: ronnysphone

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Ruby ["rails", "sinatra", "heroku"]
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
r0fls
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance, Portland, OR I live in Portland, Oregon, but
am also happy to work remotely. I'm looking for full-time, programming, full-
stack, or tech-lead opportunities. Links to my social profiles and resume are
below. Please contact me for more information: raphael dot deem at gmail dot
com.

[GitHub]([https://github.com/r0fls](https://github.com/r0fls))

[Stack
Overflow]([https://stackoverflow.com/users/1318734/rofls](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1318734/rofls))

[LinkedIn]([https://www.linkedin.com/pub/raphael-
deem/31/7ba/575](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/raphael-deem/31/7ba/575))

[Resume]([https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9TGStTHY5p1N0p6V3dGQXkzOWs/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9TGStTHY5p1N0p6V3dGQXkzOWs/edit))

------
mooreds
SEEKING WORK

(cross posted from the 'who wants to be hired' thread, since I'm actually
looking for contract work more than full time employment)

Location: Boulder, CO, USA

Remote: Yes

Technologies: java, javascript, php, pentaho kettle, sql, perl, bash, APIs (I
know, not precisely a technology), varnish, cordova

Resume: [http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-
resume.pdf](http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-resume.pdf) /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mooreds](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mooreds)

Email: linkedin@mooreds.com

I've been developing on the web from the database all the way through HTML and
CSS for over a decade. Only unix technologies (no .NET experience). I love
solving business problems--one of my last projects at work was automating some
key business infrastructure around invoices and accounting. I'm looking for
contract work as I want some extra flexibility for my family.

------
FractalNerve
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/netprimus](https://twitter.com/netprimus)
E-Mail: [https://tny.im/112](https://tny.im/112)

FullStack = {Sysadmin, Web & Software Developer, Graphics Design}

Most experience in Payment Gateways and E-Commerce, having worked at a popular
startup similar to Shopify. Freelancing since 2009 and immediately available
for your service. Currently looking for small to medium sized projects. Can
accept large projects, lasting many months, beginning in mid September.

Accepting payments via Bitcoin, PayPal and wire transfers. My hourly rate is
fixed, but negotiable at $59, $79 or $89 per hour dependent on time-frame,
responsibility and type of work. I realize your projects and can consult you
to find out how we can maximize your profit.

Qualification: Bachelors degree in Computer Science in Germany and currently
pursuing my Masters degree.

------
fn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or Toronto)

I am a full-stack web developer and have been freelancing for a couple years
now -- previously I was the CTO/cofounder of an acquired startup, and I have
more than a decade of professional development experience under my belt.

I am looking for contract/freelance work and currently have ~20 hours per week
of availability. I frequently work with US and other international companies
(with site visits if necessary).

My preferred weapon of choice is Ruby on Rails and its associated stack --
I've been working with Rails for 8 years, so I know the entire stack and
ecosystem backwards and forwards. I am also an instructor at a local major
Ruby on Rails coding bootcamp.

Other alphabet soup: Coffeescript, jQuery, Heroku, AWS, Ubuntu, Vagrant,
Bootstrap, etc.

Contact: fredngo at gmail dot com LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo](http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo)

------
rooster117
SEEKING WORK (iOS) - Remote (based in Los Angeles are)

I am a highly experienced iOS developer who has been writing apps since 2009
as a full time developer as well as on the side. I have published many
personal apps and an app I developed with a partner has reached #1 in its
category multiple times in the US, been featured many places in the app store,
#1 in multiple other countries and maintains a 5 star average in reviews.

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-
newsome/5/aa7/373/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-newsome/5/aa7/373/) Here
is my profile page with app links:
[http://roostersoftstudios.com/profile/](http://roostersoftstudios.com/profile/)

I'd be interested in short term or part time contract work. I'm familiar with
all aspects of the development lifecycle including submissions.

~~~
dakrisht
Ryan - any way of contacting you via email vs. the contact us form your
site... Usual MO around here.

~~~
rooster117
ryannewsome at gmail dot com

------
roycoding
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

I am a data scientist in San Francisco with a background in computational
physics. Though I am primarily a generalist, my focus tends to be on
(exploratory) data analysis and simulations.

My experience involves work across the data science spectrum. I have created
value for my clients by acquiring data, cleaning and munging data, analysis to
create better understanding, building prediction and recommendation systems,
and telling stories with data. I can help you determine what is possible with
the data you have and/or what additional data you might need. Ultimately I can
help you make the best use of and derive the most value from your data.

Python is my preferred language, but I will work with you to use what best
fits your situation.

Contact me at roy.coding+hn@gmail.com and we can arrange an initial
consultation.

Website: [http://zefsdata.com](http://zefsdata.com)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio: *
[http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \-
Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

and many more

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
Pephers
SEEKING WORK - Front-End Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark - Remote or local

I run my own agency, 51ˢᵗ, and am looking for work from the end of August.
I've been working as a front-end developer since 2009 both as a freelancer and
for 3 years as a employee of a successful danish startup.

I do responsive web design, client-side JavaScript applications (primarily in
React and Backbone), scalable, modular (S)CSS, optimization of existing
websites both decreasing page load times and on site performance improvements
such as animations and scrolling. I also work with PHP and Python/Flask.

I'm happy to do both on-site or remote work, and both Europe and US time-zones
are fine. If you're interested feel free to contact me on cr@fiftyfir.st or
check out [http://fiftyfir.st](http://fiftyfir.st).

------
anaximander
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Greater Boston area

* Full-stack Python + Django/Flask developer, with 5 years of Java experience as well

* Technology generalist with a breadth of industry experience (finance, e-commerce, healthcare, and automotive) in a variety of roles (implementation consultant, software/data architect, back-end developer, software development mentor, etc.)

* Also experienced with: Javascript, HTML, CSS, Linux, AWS, Relational/non-relational databases

Looking for a part-time long-term position, or potentially full-time short-
term (1-3 month) contracts.

Gmail: jonathan.t.mckenzie

GitHub: [https://github.com/anaximander](https://github.com/anaximander)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jonathan-
mckenzie/20/36/96a/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jonathan-mckenzie/20/36/96a/)

------
rythie
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in the UK)

Full stack PHP developer.

Stuff I've used recently: PHP, Code Igniter, jQuery, Javascript, CSS, Mongo,
MySQL, Git, Nginx & Apache. A lot experience at lower levels, MySQL
performance, Linux troubleshooting, network packet traces etc.

Projects: [https://clevergeo.com](https://clevergeo.com) \- geo location stats
based on Moves data [http://socialteam.me/](http://socialteam.me/) \-
visualize the people you talk to the most (on twitter) as a football/soccer
team [https://cleverrun.com](https://cleverrun.com) \- planning runs and
predictions for common race distance, using the RunKeeper API.

contact details and more info: [https://rythie.com](https://rythie.com)

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of. Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
eudelic
SEEKING WORK - Boston, can also work remotely

Python/Linux/Web developer available for freelance projects. 20 years of
programming experience, 7 as a freelancer. Also have a degree in physics from
MIT.

Most of my recent projects have been Python web apps (e.g. in Django) or
Python scripting (e.g. statistical analysis, web scraping). I can do full-
stack web development and have worked with lots of other things as well:
C/C++, Lisp, machine learning, OpenGL, numpy/scipy/matplotlib, systems
programming, image processing, etc. I'm also interested in learning new
things. I am a U.S. citizen.

I'm looking for small to medium-sized projects.

Homepage for my consultancy: [http://www.eudelic.com](http://www.eudelic.com).

Get in touch if you'd like to chat about your project!

------
songc
SEEKING FREELANCER

Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) Nashville TN or
remote

Songspace is building a new data management system and songwriting tool to
power the next phase of the music industry. One part creative app for
songwriters & artists (think Evernote) and one part content management system
/ API for labels and publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate
assets and data (recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and
music metadata) for music enterprises.

We're looking for designers for the following positions:

Web Designer

Android/iOS Designer

UI/UX Engineer

For more information visit [https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-
songspace](https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-songspace) or email
chris@songspace.com

------
mvzink
SEEKING WORK - Seattle or remote

A friend and I just graduated from the University of Chicago, and decided to
put our technical chops to use in Seattle.

Between us, we have experience with a lot of different areas from database
implementation, to distributed systems, networking protocols, and of course
web development. Our main common ground is that we both feel at home with
either C or JavaScript—weird, huh?

Lately, we've been focused on frontend web development and have a lot of
experience with Angular in particular. We're quick learners and eager to
experiment, but we're also pragmatic and will always choose the right tool for
the job.

If you have a project in need of some love from one or two clever developers,
or if you need a solid MVP, shoot me an email: mvzink@isometree.com

------
jxf
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We're looking for a full-stack web developer to work with us on UpHex
([http://uphex.com](http://uphex.com)). Our stack is Padrino, Postgresql, and
Redis (for Resque, not as a primary datastore). We're in the middle of an
alpha with a number of customers who are digital marketing agencies. The team
is primarily just the two co-founders (one technical).

There's a GitHub job posting here with all the details:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/ad9b53ce-11c5-11e4-9e4b-27...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/ad9b53ce-11c5-11e4-9e4b-27cfdd57d73c)

You can also hit me up at john <at> uphex <dot> com if you have any questions
before you apply. Thanks!

~~~
anonymous_
I considered appplying but I don't meet the criteria of having at least one of
SO, linkedin or twitter.

------
kvgr
SEEKING WORK - remotely or Prague: Starting career as Android developer, I
would like to start on smaller projects and build my way up.

I already did one fairly complex application (login, sending gps position to
server, reading data from server, push notifications). Now I am learning more
about Android and fillings gaps.

I am business oriented, and I was co-founder of web development company, but I
want to go solo and be great Android developer and mobile UI/UX expert. I have
knowledge of front/backend development, so I can do server side for mobile
applications.

LinkedIn: [http://lnkd.in/YUH2zX](http://lnkd.in/YUH2zX) If you have any
questions, or want to know what I did just write me: marek@ovecka.name

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
Anemone
SEEKING WORK Los Angeles/Toronto/Remote

Writer / researcher / marketer / product development / strategy

Stuff I have done before:

•Research, analysis and content.

    
    
      - business writing (RFPs, copywriting, posts/articles)
      - scientific/technical writing (graduate level academic thesis, tech documentation).
      - strategy (marketing, product commercialization, new markets, business naming, etc).
      - write pitches, speeches, other written communications that stay on message and brand.
      - strategy consulting projects
    

•Teaching/training (workshop on business canvas, pitch training, etc)

•Voiceovers (product videos, audio book narrations, etc)

•Design and aesthetics related issues (physical product design, styling, etc).

Reach me: df6e4503 åt opayq ° com

------
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

I'm a software engineer specializing in computational modeling and scientific
applications. I also do full-stack web dev on the side.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments of PV installations on and near airports. It won an
R&D 100 award in 2013. (www.sandia.gov/phlux)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, technical writing, assorted web tech
(Javascript, CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : Cianan[at]simsindustries.com

[http://www.simsindustries.com](http://www.simsindustries.com)

------
kitwalker12
SEEKING WORK - Freelance, Remote

I'm a full-stack RoR developer with 3+ years experience in eCommerce, Ruby on
Rails, PHP, Javascript, jQuery, Postgresql, mySql, CSS+HTML

Projects I've worked on include
[http://www.violetgrey.com](http://www.violetgrey.com) and some open-source
eCommerce related gems on
[https://rubygems.org/profiles/kitwalker](https://rubygems.org/profiles/kitwalker)

Github: [https://github.com/kitwalker12](https://github.com/kitwalker12)
Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adityaraghuwanshi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adityaraghuwanshi)

------
adam-a
SEEKING WORK - London

Technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS. Bakcbone, jquery. Some Andoird (published
app) and a little C++, Ruby/Rails and Obj-C

Resume: [http://joeba.in/cv](http://joeba.in/cv)

Email: hi*joeba.in

I mostly focus on frontend web and complex JS apps. Main experience is
backbone whilst working for Autographer
([http://autographer.com](http://autographer.com)) on a desktop photo
management app. Currently looking for interesting work, short contracts and
projects (<= 3 months). I've been a dev for 6 years since graduating. 1st
class BSc (CS & AI). I make things from the ground up and know the whole
stack, but I beleive in specialisation.

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK / Remote

Expertise: System Integration, SCCD, Maximo, Full Stack Web Developer,
Software Developer

Skills: Java, C#, Python, Lua, XML, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, LESS, SASS,
Symphony2, MSSQL, Oracle Database, PostgreSQL MySQL, SOAP, jQuery, MooTools,
IBM Maximo (Tivoli platform), BIRT, Git, SVN, Photoshop, API design.

I'm looking for remote work on SCCD/Maximo, integration of systems or
web/mobile/desktop software development.

I'm currently collaborating with several organizations remotely with great
satisfaction for everyone.

Website: [http://www.aktive.cat/](http://www.aktive.cat/)

Email: kilian[at]aktive[.]cat

Resume: [http://j.mp/1qfrZZT](http://j.mp/1qfrZZT)

------
Swizec
SEEKING WORK - Remote, currently based in SF

In the words of one of my clients, _" If we never had you, we woulda been
fucked"_

Companies hire me to tackle their technical debt and make the rest of the team
more productive. I write tests, I refactor code even you don't understand
anymore. Gone through a bunch of freelancers and feature changes and your code
is a mess? I'm your man.

When you hire me to work on a new codebase, I make sure you won't need someone
like me a few months down the road. I will help you find the best balance
between speed, quality, and price.

Email me -> swizec@swizec.com

For website, github, and whatnot. Just google "swizec".

PS: my focus is on web apps, but I'm always up to learning something new

------
mdolon
SEEKING WORK - NYC, Remote or local, Contract/Part Time

I'm a full-stack engineer who's done a lot of design/front-end work in the
past. Currently playing lead tech/product role for a small startup based in
NYC and have a lot of free time, especially over weekends. Excel at quickly
building prototypes.

Tech: HTML/HAML, CSS (SASS/LESS), JS (jQuery, Backbone.js), Ruby (RoR),
Python, PHP (Yii), Photoshop, UX/UI design, Bootstrap, Foundation, Wordpress

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mdolon/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mdolon/)

Blog: [http://devgrow.com/](http://devgrow.com/)

Contact: mdolon [at] gmail

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK. I have experience with HTML, CSS,
JS, jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js, Node.js, PHP, MySQL, Version Control (Git
and Subversion) but I'm happy to take on projects that will require me to
learn new languages / technologies.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft which results in
high quality applications with a great UI/UX.

I pride myself on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in UK)

Looking to get assurances on the security of your site or application? I will
perform a thorough code and security audit for you and highlight any issues
related to a) security b) code quality and c) robustness.

As part of the service, I will compile a report detailing each issue, the
impact it may have on your business, and how to fix it.

I can then work with your developers to fix the issues, or optionally, fix the
issues myself.

If you are interested please get in touch. I can also show you an example
anonymised report that I recently compiled for a custom e-commerce solution to
give you a sense of what my audit covers.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Glen Scott <glen@yellowsquare.info>

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto

Seeking short term contracts to supplement existing employment.

I am a human/machine interface developer. My work consists of "from scratch"
UX and interface design, from the napkin to nginx. I have considerable
experience with Ruby and Javascript, years of experience with Rails, and
extensive knowledge of client-side MVC.

I've made contributions to Ember.js, and have written multiple 10k+ LOC apps -
starting with 0.9 up to the latest 1.6.1 (one was featured on Venture Beat:
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-
direct-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-direct-...)).
I am acutely aware of the challenges/strategies associated with migrating
server side architecture into the browser, leaning down views, and fattening
up controllers.

I am the author of an open source project called Quant
([https://github.com/jdjkelly/quant](https://github.com/jdjkelly/quant)) - a
Rails API + Angular.js app to track "quantified self" data from every
manufacturer willing to give it up. My work here was featured on The Verge
alongside a similar project by the founder of Foursquare
([http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-
dat...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-dat...))

Recently, I also contributed to the development of an iOS app, which is now in
the app store: [https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ticket-manager-by-
uniiverse/...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ticket-manager-by-
uniiverse/...). I was responsible for integrating a credit card device reader
with an existing checkout API, testing, and delivering a final build to the
app store.

Languages and frameworks I've used: Ruby, Rails, Mongo, Postgres, Sinatra,
Node.js, Objective-C, Javascript, Coffeescript, Sass, Ember.js, Backbone.js,
Angular.js, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3

Other tools in the box: Git, Zsh, pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

Contact is in my profile.

------
randomwalk152
Seeking Work: Toronto, Canada / Remote

My situation: Currently I'm working in algorithmic trading in NYC, but for
various reasons I will be moving to Toronto sometime soon. This is my first
time posting something like this, but it may be worth a shot. Therefore I am
looking for something either remote or in the Toronto area. Qualifications:

\- PhD in applied math from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
etc.

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

\- Also actively involved in web-development (Django in particular)

Things I would be interested in working with: - Haskell, Erlang, GPUs, FPGAs,
ZeroMQ, C++11, (or other cool stuff)

Contact me at randomwalk152 % gmail % com

------
cpolis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Luis Obispo/Santa Barbara, CA

* Ruby and JavaScript developer with focus on Data Visualization, d3.js, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails

* Can work across the stack, decent eye for design, author of two popular jQuery plugins

* Have worked with startups, two YC companies, worked remotely, built many MVPs and live applications

==============

Recent projects:

* Fast growing, RoR based classifieds site for general aviation: [http://www.PlaneBoard.com](http://www.PlaneBoard.com)

* Building dashboards and managing data visualization, reporting for a hedge fund

* Misc visualizations in d3: [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/open-high-low-close-chart-d3-js...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/open-high-low-close-chart-d3-js/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-clustering-visualizatio...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-clustering-visualization/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/centrally-located-us-state-capi...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/centrally-located-us-state-capitals/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-by...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-by-country-sport/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-cal...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-california/)

=============

Email: cmpolis@gmail.com

Blog: [http://www.bytemuse.com/](http://www.bytemuse.com/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/chrispolis](https://twitter.com/chrispolis)

Github: [https://github.com/cmpolis](https://github.com/cmpolis)

Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis](http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis)

------
misiti3780
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on site (NYC)

My firm ([http://www.mathandpencil.com/](http://www.mathandpencil.com/))
currently has some free time and looking to take on new, interesting projects.

Some examples of our work are here:
[http://www.mathandpencil.com/projects](http://www.mathandpencil.com/projects).

We are currently finishing off two new web services that will both launch at
the beginning of September. (hence looking for new work)

Skills:

* iOS

* Django/Django Scaling on EC2

* Ubuntu

* D3.js

* Backbone.js

* Any sort of design work (graphics,css+html,business cards, etc)

* Postgres/Mongo

* Numpy/Scipy/Pandas/etc.

I'm always in the market for data science /statistics consulting projects - if
anyone needs help also.

------
wusatiuk
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

we are currently looking for a backend JS dev (node / sails) for an
interesting project which will become international. Currently we have a team
of 2 developers and me as the marketing guy & owner. Our main focus is to ship
out a cool product and have great fun developing the product together.

technology node.js / sails.js angularJS Socket.io Redis / MongoDB

project We are currently working on a product which will help marketing guys
to make right decisions. Details by skype / e-mail. :)

workload 20-25 hours / week

If you are interested, please reach out and share some sample code / apps you
have built.

email: wusatiuk {at} gmail {.dot.} com

------
pkaler
SEEKING WORK: Vancouver or Remote

I'm booked through August but may be available in September.

I have been building iOS Apps since 2008. Build Android Apps, too. I'm also
somewhat of a passable Ruby/Rails developer. I was a game developer in a
previous lifetime. I have been writing code for more than 15 years now. I have
built and managed teams.

Github: [http://github.com/kaler](http://github.com/kaler)

LinkedIn: [http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler)

Website: [http://parveenkaler.com](http://parveenkaler.com)

Contact: pk@smartfulstudios.com

------
cmttdmd2
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Resume:

DevOps Engineer

* Engineering

\-- Strong working knowledge of Java and Android

\-- Scripting languages: PHP, bash

\-- Operating system security, Open SSL and encryption

* Automation

\-- Experience building custom Virtual Machines

\-- Experience working with Bitnami stacks

\-- Experience with build automation tools like make, ant

\-- Experience with continuous integration tools like Jenkins

\-- Source control tools like git and Gitlab

* Deployment

\-- Deploy code to server using git, bash and rsync

\-- Good knowledge of AWS and EC2

* System Administration

\-- Expert-level Linux skills.

\-- Email setup with SSL certificates, postfix, dovecot, spam assassin, and
webmail via roundcube

\-- Setup and manage VoIP telephony infrastructure using asterix

\-- Setup networks, subnets, firewalls (iptables), VPN

\-- ownCloud - virtual office, document management

\-- encrypted directory system

Email: echo cmttdmd2QGdtYWlsLmNvbQ== | base64 --decode

Please put link to job posting in email.

------
neilk
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, Canada or remote. Travelling/relocating to San
Francisco Bay Area or Pacific Northwest is possible.

Full-stack guy, has worked at highest scale possible. Can get obsessed both
with pretty frontends and server efficiency alike. Like everyone else I have a
very long list of technologies I've been paid money to work with, but right
now I'm working mostly in Node.JS, JS frontends, Python, and PostgreSQL.

Website: [http://neilk.net/resume](http://neilk.net/resume)

I couldn't work for you immediately, but things may open up in mid-September.

------
grimtrigger
SEEKING WORK - New York, ny or remote

website: [http://aakilfernandes.com/](http://aakilfernandes.com/) linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/aakilfernandes](http://www.linkedin.com/in/aakilfernandes)
github: [https://github.com/aakilfernandes](https://github.com/aakilfernandes)

Skills:

HTML, HTML5, CSS, CSS3, Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery, jQuery UI, jQuery
Mobile, Underscore.js, JSON, AJAX, Backbone.js, PHP, mySQL, Cordova/PhoneGap,
Git, Photoshop

Make sure to mention HN if/when you reach out =)

-Aakil

~~~
vishalzone2002
your linkedin link is your github one

~~~
grimtrigger
Fixed, thanks for the heads up

------
trounce
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Rails full stack, focus on front end

I've been building two mobile-first Rails web apps using contractors for the
past several months. The apps work and I have a good senior back-end Rails
developer working for me adding new features. But I now need a new senior
front-end Rails developer to help me upgrade/reinvent the UI/UX -
particularly, making the apps look better, easier to use, faster loading, the
flows more intuitive, and helping user onboarding. I need someone with very
strong HTML5/CSS3/JS development skills for Rails apps to build out my ideas
and improve performance.

The developer needs to be able to make changes directly to the Rails apps,
including adding and changing automated Capybara/Test::Unit integration tests.
Consumer-facing UI/UX design experience and interest is a plus, but is not
required.

I'm looking for someone full-time, paid hourly, to work with me and the back-
end engineer in a very agile, collaborative way, to improve the product and
get it launched. I need the right person for at least 2 months, hopefully
more.

I'm a self-funding, hands-on, full-time sole founder, with a strong business
and computer science background. I'm based in Silicon Valley, and I need 1-2
hours overlap of working time each day for collaboration via live chat
(HipChat).

The stack: * Rails 4 * Bootstrap 3 * Javascript and JQuery. No front end
framework currently in place * PostgreSQL (relational) and DynamoDB (NoSQL)
databases

It's mostly a server-side Rails apps that need some JS/JQuery for user input,
validation, page transitions, widget integration

Target: * Primarily HTML5 mobile web - primarily small screen sizes, iOS and
Android devices * It needs to work (but not necessarily be
optimized/responsive for) desktop and tablet too

Tools: * Git for version control * GitHub for code hosting * Code Climate for
automated code quality review * CodeShip for automated testing * Heroku for
app hosting * Amazon RDS and DynamoDB for database hosting * Amazon CloudFront
for CDN * HipChat for chat * Trello for project management

Budget $35/hour

David <at> lab955 dot com

------
nanonaren
SEEKING WORK, Remote OR India Looking for development work in Haskell and/or
with data mining/machine learning work. I have programmed exclusively in
Haskell for last 4 years and I keep with the its news. Currently paused (5
years) my Phd in computer science (data mining area) at Virginia Tech.

Information: [http://github.com/nanonaren](http://github.com/nanonaren),
[http://nanonaren.wordpress.com](http://nanonaren.wordpress.com) Contact me
for resume: nano.naren@gmx.com

------
cshenoy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (All US but Eastern Seaboard if in-person is necessary)

I'm a full-stack JS and iOS developer. I work mostly with NodeJS on the
backend and JS libraries (Backbone) on the front. Been doing web dev for 10
years and iOS for a little over a year now. I've worked on a couple iOS apps:
one is in the App Store (search CapitolHop) while the other will be released
soon. I dabble with designing as well.

I've done everything from e-commerce to simple games for clients.

Even if you just want to connect, I'm always up for chatting.

Contact: me AT chetanshenoy DOT com

------
lachmanntech
SEEKING WORK - Boston/Cambridge MA or Remote

We're a full-stack Ruby on Rails consultancy based in Cambridge MA in Inman
Square.

Tech:

Ruby, Rails

jQuery, Javascript, HTML and CSS

Git for version control

Minitest or RSpec for testing

Deployment using Chef, Puppet, Capistrano

Payment integration with Paypal, Stripe, Balanced and others

We've experience with API integration from a variety of sources, and
specifically lots of experience with building eCommerce platforms with
physical inventory fulfillment and/or digital downloads.

Website: [http://www.lachmann-tech.com](http://www.lachmann-tech.com)

Please contact erika.angeles at lachmann-tech dot com

------
theli0nheart
SEEKING FREELANCERS (iOS + Python/Django) - Remote or Austin, TX (preferred)

Lionheart Software works with startups to build out their iOS and
Python/Django web applications. Our bread and butter is turning ideas into
full-fledged, beautiful, functional products. We're three strong right now and
are looking for some more developers to increase our capacity (at the moment
we're getting way more work than we can handle).

    
    
        Website: http://lionheartsw.com/
        Email:   hi@    ^^^^^^^^^^^

~~~
mihaihuluta
Any contact email address?

------
kurtle
SEEKING WORK (iOS / Android) - NYC or remote

I'm a full-stack developer that specializes in mobile - both iOS and Android.
I've got a few apps in both stores, check them out at
[http://kurt.so](http://kurt.so)

Fluent in Objective-C, Java, HTML+CSS. Experienced with .NET, python, and ruby
on the backend. I have a few open source projects at
[https://github.com/kurtguenther](https://github.com/kurtguenther)

If you need an Android or iOS app, I'm your guy.

kurtguenther on gmail

------
ihatehandles
SEEKING WORK (remote)

Fullstack - AngularJS, NodeJS, Python(Flask), PHP and some mobile Java
(Android/J2ME). I also design and manage some high-rps REST APIs as well as
plugins for them (WP, OC, EDD and the like)

Check out my AngularJS reviews on Fiverr where I help people with minor
AngularJS issues in my free time - [http://www.fiverr.com/ihatehandles/help-
you-with-angularjs-c...](http://www.fiverr.com/ihatehandles/help-you-with-
angularjs-challenges?funnel=201408040710037867206900)

------
lgp171188
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Debian, Python, Django, C++, SAN Storage, Linux system
administration.

Code: GitHub: [https://github.com/lgp171188](https://github.com/lgp171188)
Bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad](https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/edit?pli=1)

Email: lgp.171188 at gmail

------
jriff
SEEKING WORK - Copenhagen, Denmark. Remote or local.

Full stack Ruby on Rails developer since 2005. I have deployed numerous
information systems developed from scratch - and have collaborated on an equal
number of Rails projects. I have high problem-solving skills and always find
the easiest and most maintainable way to move the project along.

Expertise includes: Rails development, database design, fronted in Bootstrap,
Heroku deployment.

Great communication skills and I always keep my deadlines.

Looking for 10-20 hour per week engagements.

Contact: jriff@concentric.dk

------
chaoxu
SEEKING WORK - Remote Available for any classical algorithm work.

1\. Prove theorems about discrete structures.

2\. Find algorithms for well formulated problems, or prove it's hard, along
with references and proofs. (theoretically fast and/or practically fast.)

3\. Provide solution to algorithmic interview problems.

4\. Provide approximation algorithms for a problem or prove it's hard to
approximate.

5\. Create prototypes of simple algorithms in Java or Haskell.

GitHub: [https://github.com/Mgccl](https://github.com/Mgccl)

Email: mgcclx at gmail

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER: Marketer (remote).

PROJECT: Help build an iOS classifieds app.

MOTIVATION: Making it easier to sell your stuff. (and to a lesser extent,
discover new stuff to buy)

SKILLS: Digital marketing e.g. email marketing, social media, pr etc plus
analytical skills e.g. google analytics. The project is called 'Octopus' and
our website is theoctopusapp.com. My e-mail address and more about me is in my
profile. Get in touch with any questions, or ask them here and I'll try to get
back to you.

------
dlaz99
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Chicago Area

I am a software engineer, voip engineer and experienced Linux System
administrator with 16 years professional IT experience working in the
financial services space.

-Voip System: Asterisk, Freeswitch, Opensips -Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, MSSQL -Programming: Java, AngularJS and some Perl and PHP -Linux/BSD: Redhat, Debian, Ubuntu, FreeBSD

I just started doing freelance work after 16 years at different companies, so
I have not yet developed much of a portfolio.

Email: david@kelmtech.com

------
jmadsen
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Any timezone, Australia/NZ/Japan/Taiwan best

Specialize in LAMP web applications & database schema, happy to work as a solo
developer or lend a hand to a team. A recognized face in the Laravel &
CodeIgniter communities.

Keywords:

(php) Laravel, CodeIgniter, SlimPhp, AuraPhp

(database) Mysql, MongoDB

(javascript) Angular.js, Jquery

(design) Css & Html just fine, but not a designer

Contact me at jrmadsen67 -at- gmail -dot- com, or visit my website at
[http://codebyjeff.com](http://codebyjeff.com)

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Seeking: Part Time (<25 hours a week), prepared to increase time eventually
for ongoing projects. The more of a challenge it is, the more motivated I am
to dig deeper.

Location: Germany, Working Remote only.

Contact: admin@kidsil.net

------
baronshaw
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

iOS Developer - Finish an iOS app prototype so that we can alpha test with a
closed group. Most screens are built, but need to connect it to the service
(which is ready to go), build a results screen, and fix bugs.

Hourly or milestone pay available.

Open to a broad range of experience, but experience with customizing the
photo/video capture view and on-screen data visualization a major plus.

Please send iOS resume and hourly pay expectations to: buckwheatisfunny < at
gmail >

------
_p6xs
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or Buenos Aires

I am looking for a web designer for a start up who can implement designs using
HTML/CSS and specifically Bootstrap. I'll take care of any client side
programming.

I'm looking for a simple, flat design with careful use of color like the
digitalocean.com control panel.

Of course your concerns about working for an unfunded start up are justified.
I am certainly not an ideal client with a large budget, but I will pay on
time.

[email redacted]

~~~
fineArt
I Got Your Work Inquiry In Dribble and Ready to Doing your Work, if you
interested to Need Working From Me , Plz Contact ,me or Replay me Email iam
waiting your Soon Replay this is my Skype : muhammad.afzal80 Email:
lucky.afzal363@gmail.com

plz replay me Thanks Muhammad AFzal

------
k-mcgrady
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I've been freelancing as an iOS developer for 5 years. Experience in all
aspects of iOS development including backend development in Rails.

I've had success in the App Store with apps reaching #1 in Sports, Business,
and Productivity. I've also had a clients app become the #1 Paid app in the
UK.

You can see some example of my work on
[http://www.hotrodsoftware.com](http://www.hotrodsoftware.com).

Contact me: kieran at hotrodsoftware.com

------
srom
SEEKING WORK - Remote or London

Full stack Python and Golang developer

Freshly graduated from UCL: MSc in Web Science and Machine Learning

24 y.o with an entrepreneurial spirit willing to work on:

    
    
      - Data analysis
    
      - Machine learning (recommender systems, sentiment analysis)
    
      - Web development (HTML CSS Javascript)
    
      - MVP App development (Hybrid apps with phonegap)
    

contact [at] romainstrock.com

More info: [http://romainstrock.com](http://romainstrock.com)

------
alouz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (located in Montreal, Quebec)

Currently available for freelance software development work.

Education: Computer Engineer, MAS Management, MBA.

Experience: With over 13 years experience in Software Design and Development,
Systems Engineering, Consulting, Project Management, Business Analysis. Solid
experience in C#/VB/ASP .NET, SQL Server, Oracle SQL, Desktop, Mobile and Web
Applications.

Looking for 10-25 hour per week engagements.

Contact: aouziame (AT) solutionsboa (DOT) com

------
up_and_up
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Looking for part-time fullstack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Midwest billing rates.

Senior Developer 8+ years exp.

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations. Custom gems and plugins

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB

* MVP/prototypes

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

=================

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK:

Location: Tirana, Albania

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, flask,postgresql, hypertable, elasticsearch, mongodb,
html/css/js, php, mysql

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gpsoz875o1l5btg/Dorian%20Hoxha%20C...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gpsoz875o1l5btg/Dorian%20Hoxha%20CV%20-%20english.pdf).

Email: Inside my profile or inside my resume.

I'm looking for part-time and full-time also in other technologies, I'm a fast
self-learner.

------
giancarlo84
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote or Washington DC

Technologies: Expert Level Javascript, HTML5, Front End Development. Backbone,
Bootstrap, Node.js, Angular, ExtJS, etc.

Website: [http://bellido.us](http://bellido.us)

Resume: [http://bellido.us/resume.html](http://bellido.us/resume.html)

Email: giancarlo.bellido at gmail

Github: [https://github.com/giancarlo](https://github.com/giancarlo)

------
ckinsey
SEEKING WORK - Northwest Arkansas + Remote

10 years web application development experience. I specialize in full stack
application development with Python and Django. DjangoCon 2013 speaker.

Clients include large media companies, most recently Public Broadcasting
Service ([http://www.pbslearningmedia.com](http://www.pbslearningmedia.com))

Now accepting clients for projects of all sizes. casey [at] hirelofty.com

------
TenJack
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Seattle based full stack Ruby on Rails developer with over 6 years of
experience building apps.

See my portfolio at [http://davidlynam.com](http://davidlynam.com).

Some sites I've built/worked on:

    
    
      -- http://wheresthatstyle.com
      -- http://imperative.com
      -- http://flashcardstash.com (this is a personal project of mine and has over 60k users)

------
graphene
SEEKING WORK, Remote OR Belgium OR London (moving there soon)

Nearly finished with a PhD in computational physics, looking to get into the
startup scene in London.

Experience with: Fortran, C, matlab, python, scipy, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, flask, nginx, git, unix sysadmin, machine learning, technical
writing.

Willing and able to learn new technologies/frameworks as neccesary; contact
mszepien at gmail for more info or full resume.

------
gbachik
Location: Boulder, CO

    
    
      Remote: Will do both remote and office work
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: HTML5/CSS3, Javascript/JQuery, Node & Express, MongoDB, iOS
    
      Resume: Email Me. 

In the meantime you can checkout my website: gagebachik.com linkedin:
linkedin.com/in/gagebachik and github: github.com/gbachik

    
    
      Email: gbachik@gmail.com

------
webjac
SEEKING WORK - Remote and In-house

Location: Orlando, Fl

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

technologies: UX, UI Design, HTML, CSS, SASS, HAML, JS, PHP, WordPress

Resume: [http://webjac.com](http://webjac.com)

Email: james AT creixems DOT com

I do UX Consultancy and design. A little bit of photography and branding and
develop landing pages, logos, websites and custom WordPress themes.

I'm also available as a front-end developer. Both as freelance or for hire at
the time.

------
yorhel
SEEKING WORK - Remote or near Enschede, Netherlands

Available for any C (not C++, sorry) development where performance and
efficiency matter. Love working with low level stuff, embedded systems,
network protocols, security, and making it all work together.

My OSS projects and contact info can be found at
[http://dev.yorhel.nl/](http://dev.yorhel.nl/)

------
mischat
State (www.state.com) - Hiring Android developers and more in London - check
out [http://jobs.state.com](http://jobs.state.com) -

State is a completely new kind of communications platform, a global opinion
network. A place where people connect based on what they think, not who they
know. Its a modern semantic web platform that lets you express opinions in a
quick and fun way that also provides enough information with which to
interpret, count, and connect them.

Based in London, State is looking for people like you to join our highly
skilled, energetic, and creative team working at the forefront of technology.
State was founded by Mark Asseily (Rebtel, Skype) and Alex Asseily (founder
and chairman of Jawbone) and is advised by some world’s most influential
people such as Tim Berners-Lee, Nigel Shadbolt, and Deepak Chopra.

Lead Android Developer -
[http://jobs.state.com/apply/n7iXQD](http://jobs.state.com/apply/n7iXQD)

In this role you will lead the development of our Android app working
alongside our team of world-class developers. The app is highly interactive
with an innovative visual style, and is a core component of our vision to
create the world’s opinion network.

We have only just gone public with State, so this is a great opportunity to
join the team early and to make your impact on the world.

Experience

You have created multiple commercial, native Android apps on the Play Store
that have widespread usage and are built on top of web services.

Skills

* Strong Java skills * Expert knowledge of the Android platform and its core frameworks * Familiar with Git/Distributed version control, agile development and code reviewing _Familiarity with 3rd party libraries such as Dagger, Retrofit, Gradle, Robolectric, etc_ Familiar with API design, networking, caching and complex modelling issues for highly interactive apps

Culture

You thrive in a fast moving, creative, and challenging environment. You are a
team player, you can take initiative, you experiment - nothing here is static.
Bring a sense of humour and help us change the world.

If reading this is getting you a bit excited, do not waste any more time and
get in touch with us. We would love to meet you.

To apply please email me, Mischa Tuffield (State CTO) on mt[at]state[dot]com

------
izolate
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote Yes

Full stack, but specializing in Design & Frontend. Have a good eye for design,
so you don't need to hire a designer.

Frontend:

* jQuery, underscore, Backbone, Knockout (can be brought up to speed with ng & others)

* HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Less

* Gulp, Grunt

* Dart (props if you're using this)

Backend:

* Python (Pyramid, Flask), PHP, Node

* MySQL, RESTful APIs

* Git, Ubuntu, nginx

Resume: [http://izolate.net/resume.pdf](http://izolate.net/resume.pdf)

------
stevejohnson
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco bay area or remote

I provide one very specific service: implementing custom tools, features, and
integrations for Literally Canvas[1], my open source HTML5 drawing widget. If
you need a drawing feature in your web app, I can help you make that happen.

[1] [http://literallycanvas.com](http://literallycanvas.com)

------
danramteke
SEEKING WORK (iOS) - Remote or New York City

7 years total experience building servers, and giving realistic estimates.

Resume: danramteke.com/resume.html LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/danielramteke
GitHub: github.com/danramteke Twitter: twitter.com/danramteke

Please get in touch! Would love to have a phone conversation even if we're not
the right match.

danramteke (at) gmail (dotcom)

------
pawelropa
SEEKING WORK

Location: Wroclaw, Poland, EU

Remote: Absolutely, remote position preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes to California, Texas, London, Germany, Tel-Aviv

Technologies: iOS, OSX - mainly, ruby, python, java

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/q4u57M](http://lnkd.in/q4u57M)

Email: pawel[dot]ropa[at]gmail[dot]com

Blog: [http://ropa.io](http://ropa.io)

I am talented iOS developer with 4+ years of experience.

------
alexmingoia
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco and Remote

[https://alexmingoia.com](https://alexmingoia.com)

I help companies build amazing products. Whether your a startup that needs an
MVP, or an established business that's growing their offering, I can deliver
what you need and more.

Shoot me an email. It's free! :) talk AT alexmingoia DOT com

------
quantSystematic
SEEKING FREELANCER - Boston, MA or Remote

Developer / Assistant Researcher - Quantitative Investment Strategies [
Freelance / Part-Time / Boston Area / Remote Available ]

Boston-based portfolio manager is looking for a freelance / part-time
developer and research assistant for systematic strategy research. This work
is with a successful team at an established firm. Investment areas include
currencies, interest rates, equities and commodities. Work includes developing
code “building blocks” for use testing new investment ideas, programming in
MATLAB/R/Python, and assembling and exploring new datasets. Programming
experience is a must. We are looking for candidates from the hard sciences,
math, finance and economics, but are willing to consider all backgrounds.

This is an excellent opportunity to gain exposure to a world-class investment
firm and learn about systematic investing. This would be an ideal position for
an experienced candidate or a current undergrad, Masters or PhD student or
recent grad. Opportunity to gain direct experience with systematic investment
management. Student status is not required and all candidates are welcome to
apply, including experienced candidates and professional freelancers. Strong
performance could significant future opportunities including full-time
positions and internships.

Position Description \- Deliver working, high-quality code for analyzing and
testing quantitative investment strategies. \- Work will include building
basic functionality and more advanced ideas. \- Collaborate with portfolio
management team to develop new strategies and analytics. \- Work remotely on
your own schedule. \- Meet regularly at our offices or remotely to discuss
results and plan projects. \- Maintain an open line of communication. We will
provide guidance and feedback on your work.

Qualifications \- Proven ability to work independently, communicate, and
reliably deliver results. \- Strong programming ability. Experience with
MATLAB/R/Python. MATLAB preferred. \- Professional programming experience is a
plus. \- Experience with statistical and mathematical modeling, machine
learning, etc. is a plus. \- Finance experience is a plus but is not required.
\- We like Boston-area candidates who can meet at our offices, but this isn’t
required. Finding the right person is more important than location.

Contact: quantsystematic < at gmail >

Please include a resume and any links to github/linkedIn/etc you'd like us to
see.

------
santu11
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Bangalore, India

* Full Stack Developer with Rails and Javascript Experience

* Programming for the past 7 years, professionally for 3 years

* Extensive writing and documentation experience

* Familiar with Agile and TDD processes

* Github - [https://github.com/santumahapatra](https://github.com/santumahapatra)

* Email - In profile

Interested in full time or part time work.

------
ghawkescs
SEEKING FREELANCER - Phoenix AZ, Remote Okay

Looking for an ASP.NET MVC 5 developer to help complete a proof of concept
social web application. Strong UI skills are a big plus. Work is immediately
available.

Front end:

* jQuery / jQuery UI

* ASP.NET MVC cshtml

Back end:

* C#

* ASP.NET MVC 5 / WebAPI

* SQL Server

* Azure hosted

Interested? I will happily provide additional details. Please contact me at
ghawkes SymbolType<At> Meritin Punctuation<Dot> com

------
eggie5
SEEKING WORK -- Remote (San Diego)

Rails expert -- Ruby/Rails development since 2007. Mobile (iOS/android)
development. Can get you idea up and running fast. Or can save existing
projects.

$60/hour -- for more information about me:
[http://eggie5.com](http://eggie5.com)

------
0xeeeeeeee
SEEKING WORK Location: USA, DC REMOTE: Yes

Security, cryptography, web-development, security consulting.

I work at a successful security/crypto/web startup co. Looking to make some
money on the side, remote and short term. I would be great for pentesting your
web or mobile apps.

Contact me. evan@honelerts.com

------
wheatbox
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City, UT or Remote

Full Stack Rails Developer

Resume: [https://sumry.in/alexhowington](https://sumry.in/alexhowington)

Technologies: Rails, Bootstrap, Coffeescript, jQuery, Backbone.js, AngularJS,
Postgres, Google Maps API, Heroku, AWS, New Relic

------
knoxzin1
SEEKING WORK

Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Front/Backend Developer

Tech: Html, css ( sass / less ), javascript (jquery, backbone), php ( laravel,
silex, codeigniter)

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/knoxzin1](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/knoxzin1)

Contact: rodrigo_siqueira1@yahoo.com.br

------
dotnick
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Full stack Android app developer, recently transitioned into freelancing full-
time. I have experience with the Android Location APIs.

Portfolio/Website: [http://nicknicolaou.me](http://nicknicolaou.me)

------
MichaelMaddox
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only

Angular front end development. .NET backend is ideal, but I'm open to learning
something new.

Links to resume, blog, linked in, etc.:

[http://www.capprime.com/About.htm](http://www.capprime.com/About.htm)

------
_p6xs
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (United States, US territories, or US persons
only)

I'm looking for a copywriter with experience in direct response marketing
ideally for non-profit or political fundraising.

[email redacted]

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK

Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: couchdb, elasticsearch, nodejs,erlang, openresty

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akshatjiwan](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akshatjiwan)

Email: akshatjiwan@gmail.com

------
originalankur
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Portfolio :
[http://ankurgupta.name/work.html](http://ankurgupta.name/work.html) Skills :
Python, Django, Go, Martini, C++, Qt, jQuery, AngularJS.

ankur @ outlook . com

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Expert in web scraping and crawling. Consulting and SaaS available:
[https://screenslicer.com/](https://screenslicer.com/)

dan@machinepublishers.com

------
adcuz

        SEEKING WORK
        Location: Portsmouth, UK - Remote
        Skills: Full stack PHP but willing to try whatever you've got!
        Email: adam@decoda.com

------
pmbanugo
Seeking work. Location: Nigeria Remote (OK) or (and willing to travel)
contact: p.mbanugo@yahoo.com LinkedIn: ng.linkedin.com/in/pmbanugo

------
RTesla
SEEKING WORK - SF or Remote

UI/UX, Interface Design, Web Design, Branding

Worked on Enterprise & Consumer.

Specialize in iOS.

linkedin.com/pub/ryan-holmes/18/9bb/967/

behance.net/rventure

ryan@fuse.io

20/hrs a week

------
thomasvendetta
SEEKING WORK (Ruby, PHP, JavaScript) - Remote - EST

[http://goskyscraper.com](http://goskyscraper.com)

------
apineda
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Meteor.js, Angular.js

28.yo with lots of web experience, focusing now on meteor and angular
frameworks

contact ricardo.alejandro [at] rapineda.com

------
rossblaw
StudyHall is hiring 30 more freelancers currently to become remote contractors
for Fortune 500 companies and startups.

If you have a couple extra hours a week, apply today:

[https://studyhall.workable.com/j/7D44D77B67](https://studyhall.workable.com/j/7D44D77B67)

The goal of the platform is to do Freelance projects and then lead into full-
time gigs.

Apply :) today!

------
justinlloyd
SEEKING WORK - remote or on-site, no project too large.

Expert full-stack iOS & Android & Windows Phone developer. Years of start-up
experience as engineer #1 and CTO. Highly adaptable to changing conditions.
I've built about $800M+ worth of revenue generating products over the years
which includes video games, desktop apps, mobile apps, websites, digital
products and physical products.

Want someone who ships product? That's me.

How good of a mobile developer am I?

I have regularly taught weeklong corporate training classes covering Android
Bootcamp, Android Advanced, Android Internals, iOS Bootcamp, iOS Advanced and
Windows Phone Advanced to a client list that includes Intel, Apple, Samsung,
Qualcomm, Facebook, Paypal/eBay, SONY, Activision and Microsoft. I have
travelled all over the world to present corporate training classes. In the
past six months I have taught more than 300 professionally employeed senior
engineers about developing for mobile platforms.

I code for the client back-end, client front-end, UI, UX, server-stack back-
end, do visual and graphic design, handle project management, fight fires and
rescue projects. I even do big data, machine learning, hardware design, video
procesisng, vision recognition, 3D graphics, augmented reality, robotics and
device drivers.

Obviously, because I cover all three platforms, I can handle Java, .NET, C#,
Objective-C and C/C++ along with most of the easier to understand scripting
languages such as Ruby, JavaScript, Coffeescript, Lua, Python, PHP, SQL and so
forth.

I am gregarious and outgoing, good at evangelizing, professionally attired,
have excellent networking and mingling skills, a reasonably experienced
marketing background and am both business-oriented and financially savvy. I
mentor and advise a number of entrepreneurs and start-ups about building their
products. I have nursed projects back to health after they have gotten off-
course due to technical misteps and rescued multi-million dollar projects from
going down in flames. I've worked as a solo-entrepreneur, a solo-engineer,
small-team engineer and lead a 100+ person cross-disciplinary team for a
product that had $300M of marketing behind it. I write code every day.

I have availability right now and am considering a change of pace from the
travelling I have been engaged in for the past 18 months. Opportunities
abound, I just need to find the right one.

Location: I have a loft in San Francisco, CA, a condo in Los Angeles, CA and a
small flat in Portland, OR. I can be at any one of those locations at a
moment's notice if I need to be on-site with the client. Would prefer remote
work though as the weather is nice in L.A. right now and the ocean calls me to
me every evening when the sun is setting and the surfboards come out.

LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/JustinLloyd](http://linkedin.com/in/JustinLloyd)

Personal: [http://justin-lloyd.com](http://justin-lloyd.com)

Email: justin@justinlloyd.org

------
kannan4k
SEEKING WORK/ FREELANCE - Remote I am a Python/Django developer with 3 years
of experience. Interested in application development, Web Technologies, Open
Source Software.

Blog: kannan4k.wordpress.com Twitter: twitter.com/kannan4k LinkedIn:
in.linkedin.com/in/kannanponnusamy/ Email: kannan4k@gmail.com

Technical Skills: Programming Languages: Python, Jython, Java Framework:
Django Cloud : Openstack

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK - Location: Belgium; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

------
notastartup
SEEKING WORK

Full stack, more of a backend guy.

LAMP, Python, Javascript, Java.

HTML/CSS, Jquery.

Git, Svn, Apache, Nginx.

Resume: [http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com)

